# NEW FORUMS!!!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks to recent user feedback, I've made some changes to our forum lineup.

The Dishplayer/PVR forum has been re-named to the General Dish Network discussion forum. This will cover all Dish network systems including the PVR's.

The HDTV forum has been renamed to the HDTV/Broadcast forum. That discussion will be related to HDTV DBS systems and ways to receive off the air local HDTV signals AND Standard definition signals.

A Technical Talk forum has been added for discussion about technical issues. Should be a great place to ask highly technical questions about installation or maintenance of DBS systems.

I've also added a sub-forum to Potpourri. It's called "At The Movies". Look for that forum inside Potpourri.

These changes should help better guide the discussion toward specific areas instead of having everything lumped into the general forum. 

Hope this helps and thanks for visiting DBSTalk!


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I like the change to the general Dish network forum. I was never sure where to post anything specific to the 301 Dish receiver.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

PS to everyone.

If you post to the wrong area, do not worry about it. We can move things without having to close them.

Post away and thanks for visiting DBStalk.COM!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

P.P.S.

If you think you have something important to post about Dish Network or DirecTV and you think it will benifit most of our members here then please post it to our main General Forum, we can always move it later.

Again thanks for visiting DBStalk.COM


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Okay, we've moved the "At The Movies" forum out into the main listing and have added a "Computer Talk" forum.


----------

